# Cutting board glue up jig



## bbjjj (Jan 7, 2012)

I am working with a nonprofit group that works with developmentally disabled adults. They are wanting to make cutting boards to sell. My question is, has anyone made a simple jig for clamping "and" aligning wood strips for this type of an application. The wood strips would be cut to the same thickness for easy alignment. The Woodriver 4-way clamps are cumbersome at best for most regular woodworkers but for these folks they are impossible to use (they have tried). Any thoughts or ideas would be helpful. I can make almost anything using wood, steel or plastic. This has to be as simple as possible and if it works well I would make 3 or 4 sets. Oh and just to make it more interesting this is a nonprofit so there is no money in the budget for this. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Weld up a frame out of angle iron, preferably bed rail, it's hardened, 4 sides to fit the wood being used. lay in enough glued strips to fill most of the frame. Drop in a cull on the side where you drilled and tapped several holes, insert bolts and tighten against the wood cull untill it's dry. There's your basic idea. Bed rails are usually FREE, bolts are reasonabally priced. Oh, you should use Allen Head Cap Screws because they are usually hadened too. If you need a picture I'll draw you one.
MIKE


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Quoin Keys









And a Quoin

A QUOIN for printing would work even better if you can get them. Quoin - Printing . a wedge of wood or metal for securing type in a chase.


----------

